# Are german business people softer and rigid stickler?



## Parkourler (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi,

I am dealing with more american businesses right now, and I am noticing the difference in business Cultures. It seems to me that americans are way more competitive and ruthless. I don`t understand this phrase Business is not personal. When confronted about aggressively starting a plan impulsively
rather than sticking to an agreement, or doing bordlerline bad things like asking for being in charge of a project others have done the gruntwork for. I guess Americans have other sensibilities when it comes
to being outspoken or what is ok to do in order to get ahead. 

I dont really know what my question is, just tell me your experience doing business in germany.
Are we softer than you? Maybe our rigidness and love for rules makes us angry if you get ressourceful and more on top of things than us? Whats it like for you? And 
Best regards,

Parkourler


----------

